# Done for the season



## CRAPEYE (Mar 6, 2006)

I got my second bird today, first was a 16 lb. jake.This one was a 24lb. tom with a 10 1/2 in. beard and 1 1/8 in. spurs. Came in quiet but a crow gave him away.Felt the gobble as much as I heard it. Will post photo's as soon as I can.


----------



## CRAPEYE (Mar 6, 2006)

Hopefully these pics show up, not very good at this.


----------



## CRAPEYE (Mar 6, 2006)

One more try


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

good job!!! i'm still looking for my first ever bird.


----------



## TMK (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice bird!


----------



## HCF (Apr 7, 2005)

Nice bird, I got a 16lb jake last Friday that came in silent, need to get back out there a couple more times to hopefully get a nice mature gobbler then off to PA for a few days to hunt'em


----------



## zap (Jun 5, 2005)

Well done.


----------

